# Replacing Tank Tubing Mounts on FX6



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I've got several FX6 filters and I don't very much like the way the hoses clamp on to the tank. On a 120g tank, the clamps are very difficult to install, and frequently break. They are not common stock items, and take forever to order. My real concern though, is the vibration set up on the outlet flow. I don't think it is good for the tank. Has anyone found a better, more secure way, to attach the hoses to the tank so there is no vibration?

Lee


----------

